
Why bad ideas refuse to die - dnetesn
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/jun/28/why-bad-ideas-refuse-die
======
woodandsteel
I think part of the reason so many people believe in crackpot ideas has to do
with sociology and human history. The human brain is designed to work in
small, hunter-gatherer bands, and in particular determine who and what to
trust.

With big modern societies, we have to determine the trustworthiness of claims
concerning matters with which we have no direct experience or expertise, and
made by people who are complete strangers. This takes much more advanced
skills of critical thinking, and most people are not educated in them.

~~~
taxicabjesus
The powers that be have a track record of dishonesty. "Fool me once, shame on
you. Fool me twice... You can't get fooled again."

------
HoopleHead
Oh no. Is this yet another article about What3Words?

[http://what3words.com](http://what3words.com)

